#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  API 580 RBI test information

## mito57

My employer wants me to get this certification. 



To to those who already have taken it: how difficult is the test? 

Is it worth to go to a class or can I prepare myself with just the Code?
When I took my API 570 test I just studied by myself and had no problems passing so unless the test is very hard I believe I can do it.

I'd like to know what your experiences are.

Thanks in advance.See More: API 580 RBI test information

----------


## logisticsdirkwolf

Hi,
Did you manage to get the API 580 certification?

----------

